# Look 795



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

been to the Swiss Look distributor today and seen the pics of the new Look 795/2015.
it is a cross between the current 695 aerolight and the 675.

I guess it will be the biggest news at 2014 EuroBike.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

Look launch 795 aero road bike + video | road.cc


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Check out look cycle facebook page or "The look bike Club" on Facebook  
For more pictures and info on the new 795. There is also a YouTube clip about the 795. It looks like a pure racing machine


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I kinda like it...kinda. It's somewhere between beautiful and ugly.

But, if only we could get the 675 in the mondrian colours, that would be better.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Too much bike for me ($) but I dig it. +1


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

mik_git said:


> But, if only we could get the 675 in the mondrian colours, that would be better.


Available in Team colors for 2015. Its mondrian-esque for sure. It will be on our website soon as its currently on display at Eurobike and will be on display at Interbike. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

justin. said:


> Available in Team colors for 2015. Its mondrian-esque for sure. It will be on our website soon as its currently on display at Eurobike and will be on display at Interbike.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


Just went looking for a pic on the net... Yep, thats the ticket! Think I found my next bike


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugly as sin.

Look has really dropped the ball in the last couple of years, sacrificing any semblance of beauty for their silly integrated stuff. 

I love my 585. I love the 595. I even love the 586. But the 695, 675, 795....they're just ugly bikes. And they are so sculpted that they barely look like bikes anymore.

C'mon Look. Listen to your customers. Bring back the 58x models, even if they are a limited run. Update the layups and just build them to the same geometry. You'll sell out of them in no time flat.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*some wanna live in the past, other (ME and some others) choose to look ahead….*

been at the EuroBike in Friedishaffen a week ago: most exiting bike is the 795 aerolight, also the new Canyon and the F8 Pinarello. but the LOOK 795!!!!! I order it the day I came back!
it got everything: it is french (hihihihi….), it is really designed around true integration, the whole rear is a piece of art…. 
what a bike, I'll get it Di2/lightweight wheeset. 
795 the bike that leaves all others in the middle age, the bike of the future….NOWWWW!
BRAVO Look!! excellent job.





robdamanii said:


> Ugly as sin.
> 
> Look has really dropped the ball in the last couple of years, sacrificing any semblance of beauty for their silly integrated stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I really wanted too.. I'm a 695 owner who was looking to get a 695 AL, then 795AL.. but decided a little too odd looking and too much ISP. I got a Parlee instead, full Enve kit, shimano 9070.. maiden ride this weekend, spent the last couple days dialing in the fit and I think I am ready... 

Sorry LOOK... you lost me. But I will save all my vintage LVC jerseys and bibs just in case.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Which Parlee did you get and how does it compare to the 695?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

maximum7 said:


> Which Parlee did you get and how does it compare to the 695?


I went with z5i.. Compared to 695 ( non SR)..
Front end a tad stiffer on 695 but. Z5i rear is just as stiff if not stiffer then. 695. Parlee is better balanced in that regard. The parlee is more comfortable even with 23s .. I had 25s with the look on enve 3.4s. Beat my PR on mt diablo by over a minute.. New bike placebo  I'm doing Levi's gran fondo in a few weeks ..the added comfort will be nice.. Not the 695 was bad..


----------

